# Earthmaster tractor



## stevewatr (Oct 8, 2011)

Here is an old abused Earthmaster I bought as a parts tractor, but decided to get running just for laughs. Here is a video posted to youtube, thought people might want to see a rare Earthmaster:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPazsXQbwGE[/ame]


----------



## Farmer_John (Mar 14, 2012)

Kool! did you actually get it to run though?


----------



## stevewatr (Oct 8, 2011)

*Earthmaster*



Farmer_John said:


> Kool! did you actually get it to run though?


Sort of. Got it running well enough for my purposes. This was bought as a parts tractor to replace a couple pieces stolen from a partially disassembled one. So I intend to part this tractor out, selling off whatever parts I do not need to restore the other one. I wanted to get it running to test the tranny, PTO, and hydraulics. I am also hoping to sell the Hercules motor complete. It's going to need a rebuild (judging by the smoke), but at least a potential buyer can see it running. I just uploaded more videos, I think I finally get it started in video #8. That should be uploaded soon.

Thanks for watching, I had fun messing with this old iron.

Steve.


----------



## stevewatr (Oct 8, 2011)

*more vidoes*

Well, I put up the last of the videos of the poor Earthmaster parts tractor. I satisfied myself the PTO, transmision, and hydraulics work, so I guess my next move is to sell off some parts.

Part 9:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlLLXlMiosM&feature=relmfu[/ame]

Part 10:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRXZ4zzir0U&feature=relmfu[/ame]

Part 11:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufCv7saFycE[/ame]


----------

